# Tool brands



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

So, have the bug to pickup some tools for the garage. I guess at some point you grow up and stop stealing your dad's tools.

Who makes quality american made stuff but shoot for value? Looking for stuff Like impact sockets, wrenches and stuff.

Now I'm not going to buy snap-on. I'm not a professional. But cars are getting to the point that I have to work on em once a month.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Hand tools I have a lot of Snap-On. Not that I'm a pro but bought them little at a time over 40 years ago.......lol. I also have a lot of Craftsman which have served me well. Plus some miscellaneous tools by various manufacturers. Not cheapo stuff but not Snap-On quality. 
Impact wrench and air ratchet are Chicago brand picked up at Texas Tools many years ago. No problems with those either, just them oiled.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hand tools from Craftsman.Air tools from Chicago-matic or Ingersoll Rand.Wait 'till after Christmas for the Craftsman sales.Make sure you get the "made in U.S.A. wrenches and not the ones that say just Sears.They're chinese junk.Man you'd be easy to buy for this Christmas!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Honestly, the Craftsman brand wrenches/sockets/ratchets are good, but the brand that Home Depot sells (Husky) is good too. Most of my stuff is Craftsman with a sprinkling of various other brands thrown in. The "Allen" brand is decent, if you happen to run across any old "TRW", they are good too. You're not going to get everything you need all at once, over night. It is an accumulation process. You get a few tools for the job at hand, then you find you need "one more thing". Over time, those trips to the store for "one more thing" result in a tool box full of goodies, and you find yourself needing a tool that you don't have less and less often. 

Search Craigslist too. You can often find various tool sets that someone bought, or received as a gift, etc, and they've decided that they don't need/want the tools any more.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Scan local newspapers or go to auction house websites to find estate sales...usually good old school tools aplenty for cheap $...your welcome...

.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I wrench everyday and use a lot of snap on and Cornwell. However if was going to furnish a tool set on a budget I would look hard at napa. I really like there Carlisle brand and use many of there tools daily. There tough and never had an issue with Warrenty. Nothing wrong with there air tools either but ingersoll is hard to neat as well. The items you don't use as much like angle wrenches or stubbys ATD makes some pretty good stuff....mostly china made but good tools for the price


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Be sure and check your pawn shops....they have a bunch of hi class tools...and are usually quite negotiable..


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are going to get some gear wrenches get the actual gear wrench brand.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Buy one of the big box tool sets for around $150.00 (Lowes or Home Depot) They are loaded with just about everything you need, wrenches, sockets, screwdrivers. Ad to it as your needs get bigger, but it will have all you need to work on cars. Then get you an impact and some sockets for it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*tools*

Most of mine are Snap on/Proto/Williams, but I did it for a living way back when..Sears would be a good choice, reasonable priced(cheap compared to above)/great warranty/ in every town almost...and if you watch sales on sets the price can be WOW..I, sure HD and lowes are ok just never owned ..The few Harbor Freight I own do better than I expected and the price is super wow..Wouldn't want to make a living with them but they seem to get er done...Watch Garage sales My wife s garage sale nuts and tag along...and dig through tools(get snap/proto /Williams for a dollar or so each) not every weekend but pretty regular..I do look at Fish/hunt stuff too


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Very Humerous*

On the road for business , in hotel bar normal conversation what you do ya da ya da anyway he tells me he sells foreign tools and proceeds to tell me all our name brand tools now made Chinese. We went on talking and drinking and made statement I will always remember ... " Only thing we make in USA today is babies"
Thought pretty dam funny and sad


----------



## aggieredfish (Mar 3, 2011)

I just bought a 3/4" drive set of wright sockets. Never heard of them before, but they are usa made. Must say I've been impressed with them.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Troutman123 said:


> On the road for business , in hotel bar normal conversation what you do ya da ya da anyway he tells me he sells foreign tools and proceeds to tell me all our name brand tools now made Chinese. We went on talking and drinking and made statement I will always remember ... " Only thing we make in USA today is babies"
> 
> Thought pretty dam funny and sad


We still make stuff. It's just not at the consumer level. Oil platforms, commercial restaurant equipment, high end tools.


----------

